# I dropped my millipede :(



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 24, 2016)

I dropped my beautiful black African millipede, Milhouse, when I was trying to get him off my shoulder and into my other hand this morning. He landed on my kitchen carpet, and cracked one segment a few segments behind his head (fluid came out), and split open the very last segment at the back of his body, which I'll include a photo of. 

I've had him for 6 months and have never dropped him, so I'm very, very upset. I put him back in his terrarium and he started digging, but I'm very concerned about the split rear section. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Do you think he'll make it?? 

Thank you in advance. I love my little guy and am absolutely gutted that I made such a stupid mistake


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 24, 2016)

I've read replies to other threads, and I'm really stuck, because while he's moving normally, his exoskeleton is cracked vertically (only 1mm on one segment, but still...) an inch or so behind his head, and the rear segment that cracked looks like it has split in half, with his poor insides exposed. It's the very rear section, but I'm so scared. I adore this little guy. 

For now, he's back in his terrarium and he's dug out of sight, so I'm going to leave him that way and not touch him for a day or two. I don't want to dig him out, but I definitely want to check on him. Sigh.


----------



## magicmed (Oct 24, 2016)

All you can really do at this point is give him some time to heal, don't dig him up so he has some time to take it easy and try to heal if he can. I don't know much about millipedes so I won't even guess as to the seriousness of the injuries, but generally aside from a touch of superglue there isn't a ton that can be done for arachnid injuries

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you for your response! He dug himself in pretty deep, so I'm hoping he's just relaxing and healing now :/ as far as the split segment goes, I haven't heard about using a touch of super glue before, but I'd be reluctant to try it unless I heard from more people that it was safe (although it would be a relief to see him stuck back together...I wouldn't want to further injure him).

Fingers crossed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Oct 24, 2016)

anarchyinthejp said:


> Thank you for your response! He dug himself in pretty deep, so I'm hoping he's just relaxing and healing now :/ as far as the split segment goes, I haven't heard about using a touch of super glue before, but I'd be reluctant to try it unless I heard from more people that it was safe (although it would be a relief to see him stuck back together...I wouldn't want to further injure him).
> 
> Fingers crossed!!


I also know nothing about millipedes, but I do think super glue would be a bad idea because of the way their exoskeleton overlaps and moves.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mickiem (Oct 24, 2016)

I think falls are the worst thing for a Millipede   It's good that he fell on carpet. It's concerning that the fall was hard enough to crack his exoskeleton.  Not much you can do but wait. We'll all have our fingers crossed for Milhouse. Best wishes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 24, 2016)

anarchyinthejp said:


> I dropped my beautiful black African millipede, Milhouse, when I was trying to get him off my shoulder and into my other hand this morning. He landed on my kitchen carpet, and cracked one segment a few segments behind his head (fluid came out), and split open the very last segment at the back of his body, which I'll include a photo of.
> 
> I've had him for 6 months and have never dropped him, so I'm very, very upset. I put him back in his terrarium and he started digging, but I'm very concerned about the split rear section. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Do you think he'll make it??
> 
> Thank you in advance. I love my little guy and am absolutely gutted that I made such a stupid mistake


Milhouse like that one from "The Simpsons" or Nixon, btw? Anyway, why handling... I will never understand. Now you are sad and feeling guilty, and technically (and I say technically) with a wounded pet.

Leave him alone, with access to water, in the dark. No more handling or things like that, capisc Lady? 

:-s

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Milhouse like that one from "The Simpsons" or Nixon, btw? Anyway, why handling... I will never understand. Now you are sad and feeling guilty, and technically (and I say technically) with a wounded pet.
> 
> Leave him alone, with access to water, in the dark. No more handling or things like that, capisc Lady?
> 
> :-s


Milhouse as in The Simpsons...misunderstood. 

I was actually handling him only because I had him out of his recently-purchased terrarium so I could spray down his new-ish sphagnum moss that was added to his peat moss, which wasn't moist enough. Typically I keep him in a plastic cup while I do anything that involves having to remove him from his enclosure (like changing to a larger one or adding soil), but I do sometimes handle him gently, and with great care.

Unfortunately, this morning was not one of those times. I had just badly sprained my ankle last night and am on painkillers, and didn't have immediate access to his cup, so I let him crawl on my hand while I misted his tank on the counter. Before I knew it, he had made quite the distance. I had gotten him into my hand and gotten him back down to chest level when he rolled and fell, and believe me, no one feels worse than I do  luckily I have a carpet mat on my kitchen floor, or this could have been much worse...

He burrowed quite deep into his soil, so that was a relief, but needless to say, I won't be touching him. My question is, is there anything I can do to check on him? I feel just awful

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 24, 2016)

anarchyinthejp said:


> Milhouse as in The Simpsons...misunderstood.
> 
> I was actually handling him only because I had him out of his recently-purchased terrarium so I could spray down his new-ish sphagnum moss that was added to his peat moss, which wasn't moist enough. Typically I keep him in a plastic cup while I do anything that involves having to remove him from his enclosure (like changing to a larger one or adding soil), but I do sometimes handle him gently, and with great care.
> 
> ...


No, there's nothing you can do I'm afraid :-/
aside for leave him in peace with access to water. Sorry if I sounded rude, tought you was handling for fun... anyway don't lose hope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mickiem (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't hold my millipedes often, but I do hold them sometimes!  I treat them like any other pet.  Some enjoy/ tolerate being held more than others.  I hope you still have many years to hold Milhouse.  I dropped one once and learned my lesson.  It was a Orthoporus ornatus and I dropped it on a wood floor.  It died a few weeks later.  I still hold my pedes, I just do it nearer the floor and always over carpet or thick towels.  Sorry about your ankle. too!  I agree with Chris; not much you can do but hope for the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No, there's nothing you can do I'm afraid :-/
> aside for leave him in peace with access to water. Sorry if I sounded rude, tought you was handling for fun... anyway don't lose hope


Thank you, don't worry...I'm very upset about the situation and didn't want to be misunderstood, but when I do handle him 'for fun', I always keep his comfort in mind (never roughly handle him/always make sure it's in a very safe environment).  I am hopeful that he will heal. 

Would an injury like this maybe trigger a molt? He molted about 3 months ago once.


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 24, 2016)

mickiem said:


> I think falls are the worst thing for a Millipede   It's good that he fell on carpet. It's concerning that the fall was hard enough to crack his exoskeleton.  Not much you can do but wait. We'll all have our fingers crossed for Milhouse. Best wishes!


I was shocked as well...he escaped from his previous enclosure once and fell about 1.5 feet onto our wood floor while I was out (only my husband was home) and was miraculously injury-free, but this time he wasn't so lucky


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 24, 2016)

mickiem said:


> I don't hold my millipedes often, but I do hold them sometimes!  I treat them like any other pet.  Some enjoy/ tolerate being held more than others.  I hope you still have many years to hold Milhouse.  I dropped one once and learned my lesson.  It was a Orthoporus ornatus and I dropped it on a wood floor.  It died a few weeks later.  I still hold my pedes, I just do it nearer the floor and always over carpet or thick towels.  Sorry about your ankle. too!  I agree with Chris; not much you can do but hope for the best.


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about yours not making it...did it also have a cracked exoskeleton after the fall? Was it moving normally after the fall at first? If you don't mind, I'd be interested to hear more information about that fall :/


----------



## mickiem (Oct 24, 2016)

When my Orthroporus fell, it didn't exhibit any signs of distress and no cracks or damage.  He moved a tad slower but that was the only difference.  I remember another post on here about damaged segments.  I'm not sure how that turned out.  It was not from an injury; the owner found the millipede with a damaged segment.  This is a great place to learn from others' experiences; good and bad.


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 24, 2016)

mickiem said:


> When my Orthroporus fell, it didn't exhibit any signs of distress and no cracks or damage.  He moved a tad slower but that was the only difference.  I remember another post on here about damaged segments.  I'm not sure how that turned out.  It was not from an injury; the owner found the millipede with a damaged segment.  This is a great place to learn from others' experiences; good and bad.


Yikes...that's a shame...it would seem fine which is frightening :/ I am hopeful (mine is still young--less than a year old), but I'm very grateful to have found this board.


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 24, 2016)

anarchyinthejp said:


> Yikes...that's a shame...it would seem fine which is frightening :/ I am hopeful (mine is still young--less than a year old), but I'm very grateful to have found this board.


Curious:  about how big is it?


----------



## SDCPs (Oct 25, 2016)

Unfortunately based on my personal experience a recovery is not likely. The rear injury especially seems very serious but I do hope perhaps...I do hope there is a recovery. Pls keep us posted come fair weather or foul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 25, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Curious:  about how big is it?


Right now, about 6-7 inches.


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 25, 2016)

SDCPs said:


> Unfortunately based on my personal experience a recovery is not likely. The rear injury especially seems very serious but I do hope perhaps...I do hope there is a recovery. Pls keep us posted come fair weather or foul


This is what I'm afraid of...ugh, poor thing. I don't want to disturb him, but I'm afraid I'm going to find him dead  this is a very sad day.


----------



## nilo (Oct 25, 2016)

He might have another chance if he is close to his next molt as he is not fully grown it seems


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 25, 2016)

nilo said:


> He might have another chance if he is close to his next molt as he is not fully grown it seems


That's what I'm really hoping for...he's done one molt so far, and I'm just hoping his next one is close (his last one was only 3 months ago, and I'm not sure how often they molt...)


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 25, 2016)

UPDATE

So I checked on his terrarium tonight when I got home from work, and found him above his substrate, but below the sphagnum moss on top. I *did* lightly stroke him once to see if he was responsive, and he is! He's half-coiled but not completely...but moving. His rear end is still cracked obviously, but his little lychee insides aren't showing like they were yesterday. 

I covered him back up (I didn't dig--just lifted the moss! Don't kill me!) and am feeling very hopeful. Now that I've gotten a quick peek at him, I'm going to leave him alone for a week before I check on him again, and really hope for the best. Thank you to everyone who gave me great advice and personal accounts. I will continue to update, hopefully with good news.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## SDCPs (Oct 27, 2016)

anarchyinthejp said:


> Don't kill me!


We'll do no such thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munax (Oct 27, 2016)

anarchyinthejp


anarchyinthejp said:


> UPDATE
> 
> So I checked on his terrarium tonight when I got home from work, and found him above his substrate, but below the sphagnum moss on top. I *did* lightly stroke him once to see if he was responsive, and he is! He's half-coiled but not completely...but moving. His rear end is still cracked obviously, but his little lychee insides aren't showing like they were yesterday.
> 
> I covered him back up (I didn't dig--just lifted the moss! Don't kill me!) and am feeling very hopeful. Now that I've gotten a quick peek at him, I'm going to leave him alone for a week before I check on him again, and really hope for the best. Thank you to everyone who gave me great advice and personal accounts. I will continue to update, hopefully with good news.


Hello anarchyinthejp, I just saw your thread and thought i'd say sorry for what happened, things like these happen to the best of us. In regards to your millipede, I'm glad he's doing good, but the fact that his ventral side ruptured, as well as head-area injuries, might still be worrisome. I've had that happen to some of my pets before and if it didn't kill them they interestingly enough didn't have the same temperament/personality as before their traumatic experience, but that may not be the case with your. Also, just a tip, if you cant find your pede and want to check if its still alive, just take a smell of the enclosure. If your pede has passed you will be able to smell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anarchyinthejp (Oct 30, 2016)

Munax said:


> anarchyinthejp
> 
> Hello anarchyinthejp, I just saw your thread and thought i'd say sorry for what happened, things like these happen to the best of us. In regards to your millipede, I'm glad he's doing good, but the fact that his ventral side ruptured, as well as head-area injuries, might still be worrisome. I've had that happen to some of my pets before and if it didn't kill them they interestingly enough didn't have the same temperament/personality as before their traumatic experience, but that may not be the case with your. Also, just a tip, if you cant find your pede and want to check if its still alive, just take a smell of the enclosure. If your pede has passed you will be able to smell it.


I just saw him today, and he was moving about a bit...but I'm noticing that the rear inch or so is (with due reason) very docile compared to the rest of him, although not paralysed. He will coil up, but the rear section will lay out about straighter, curved to the side.  His front 5/8's is very active still, though. I gave him some fresh spinach and misted his terrarium, and talked to him a bit. He's doing his thing for now, and I don't see myself handling him for a very long time if at all, but may I ask what the 'smell' is like? Is it a definite death smell?


----------



## Munax (Oct 30, 2016)

anarchyinthejp said:


> I just saw him today, and he was moving about a bit...but I'm noticing that the rear inch or so is (with due reason) very docile compared to the rest of him, although not paralysed. He will coil up, but the rear section will lay out about straighter, curved to the side.  His front 5/8's is very active still, though. I gave him some fresh spinach and misted his terrarium, and talked to him a bit. He's doing his thing for now, and I don't see myself handling him for a very long time if at all, but may I ask what the 'smell' is like? Is it a definite death smell?


It would smell like old rotting compost or manure. It's a strong smell, you can't mistake it. Not much you can do but relax and just hope fore the best. Hopefully it'll all be fine after a week or two


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Oct 30, 2016)

Dropped millipedes are pretty sad. I also dropped my Smoky Oak millipede on the wood floor about 3 weeks ago (I was trying to move her into her new cage and she had a much worse grip than I was used to with my Florida Ivory) and she didn't seem to crack, but she has a bad bruise. Fingers crossed for your Milhouse!


----------



## Uromasto (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello there. I'm aware that it's been 2 years since you dropped milhouse but is he ok?


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Oct 17, 2018)

Uromasto said:


> Hello there. I'm aware that it's been 2 years since you dropped milhouse but is he ok?


The member has not been active on the forums since 2016 i doubt they even log in still mate.


----------



## Uromasto (Oct 18, 2018)

REEFSPIDER said:


> The member has not been active on the forums since 2016 i doubt they even log in still mate.


I just thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## Jaknat (Nov 8, 2018)

anarchyinthejp said:


> I dropped my beautiful black African millipede, Milhouse, when I was trying to get him off my shoulder and into my other hand this morning. He landed on my kitchen carpet, and cracked one segment a few segments behind his head (fluid came out), and split open the very last segment at the back of his body, which I'll include a photo of.
> 
> I've had him for 6 months and have never dropped him, so I'm very, very upset. I put him back in his terrarium and he started digging, but I'm very concerned about the split rear section. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Do you think he'll make it??
> 
> Thank you in advance. I love my little guy and am absolutely gutted that I made such a stupid mistake



I have just done the same thing and am in the same boat as you although there is no visible damage on mine she i just hardly moving i would like to know how long it took yours and what happens through out her recovery please just so i know what to expect


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 8, 2018)

anarchyinthejp said:


> I dropped my beautiful black African millipede, Milhouse, when I was trying to get him off my shoulder and into my other hand this morning. He landed on my kitchen carpet, and cracked one segment a few segments behind his head (fluid came out), and split open the very last segment at the back of his body, which I'll include a photo of.
> 
> I've had him for 6 months and have never dropped him, so I'm very, very upset. I put him back in his terrarium and he started digging, but I'm very concerned about the split rear section. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Do you think he'll make it??
> 
> Thank you in advance. I love my little guy and am absolutely gutted that I made such a stupid mistake


I’m not familiar with millipedes, however I would just leave it alone for a while, don’t bother it, don’t dig it out, don’t do anything except your routine maintenance. 

Now you know Don’t Handle them, imagine this a Tarantula it would’ve most certainly been fatal.


----------



## Polenth (Nov 8, 2018)

Jaknat said:


> I have just done the same thing and am in the same boat as you although there is no visible damage on mine she i just hardly moving i would like to know how long it took yours and what happens through out her recovery please just so i know what to expect


This is an old thread and the original poster didn't come back with an update, but as a general thing, millipedes are fragile. No external damage doesn't mean there isn't any internal damage. All you can really do is leave her alone and hope for the best.


----------



## Jaknat (Nov 8, 2018)

Polenth said:


> This is an old thread and the original poster didn't come back with an update, but as a general thing, millipedes are fragile. No external damage doesn't mean there isn't any internal damage. All you can really do is leave her alone and hope for the best.


Thank you for letting me know she didnt come back and i know there fragile that is why i`m worried i hope she recovers i`m going to leave her alone for a while and hope for the best


----------

